
Finnish Education Chief: 'We Created a School System Based on Equality' (2014) - jelliclesfarm
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2014/03/finnish-education-chief-we-created-a-school-system-based-on-equality/284427/
======
viburnum
Finland’s successful education reforms are especially interesting because they
went from below-average to the top. They did it without gimmicks, just
continuous improvement and sustained attention and investment.

